# Go Bulls



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

So its the start of the new season.

Have no idea what to expect.

Good luck to the teams.

GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I am very interesting of the new coach Frans Ludeke.
In my oppinion the Stormers get not more than 10 to 12.
Another very intresting game today is Cheetahs vs. Lions.

But also from here Go Bulle Go


----------



## JH HUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

BULLE BO!!
Bulls 24 Stormers 19


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats to the Bulls!

What a way to start the season!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

MY BLOED IS BLOU!!!! NOW FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Go Bulle!*

Bly hulle het gewen. Hulle beter net so aanhou en hoop die ref het gesien sy invloed konnie veel maak in die game nie. Kannie verstaan hoekom die Stormers altyd gehelp moet word deur die ref nie. Self ou Naas het erken dat dit blatant was. Hoop die Bulle bly onstuitbaar.

Go Bulle!!!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

*GO BULLS!!!!

Dis nou hoe dit gedoen word!!!*


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

_Go Bulls[/I] Ons hoop vir die beste ons moet net onthou die super twaalf word nie in Feb gewen nie_


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Waratahs This Year....*

every year i say the same thing..."this is the year for the Waratahs". RUGBY man I love it but the season is long and the players have to be ready to play and not just show up without their boots if you know what I mean!


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bulle & ander diere*

Ek begeef my nou hier in 'n ding in (verskoon maar, ek is 'n Jo'burger) - mooi so Bulls maar aitsa, kyk wat doen die Lions toe met die Cheetahs! Ek dink dit gaan 'n baie interessante Super 14 wees - hoop ons het weer 2 spanne in die finaal.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

BLUES!!!

Sorry, guys.. just practicing for NZ...


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

SSSSSHHHHAAAAAAARRRRKKKKSSSSS Bo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Smaak my hier is paar manne wat verban moet word...:darkbeer::tongue:

Engee, ons sal hulle maar moet leer hoe dit werk.

Daar is net een span en dis 'n Bulls span!!!!!


Nee, wat ek terg maar net.

Het nie geweet die Lions en Cheetas pakslae gegee nie.

Good Luck to all the players and supporters... :wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A mate said "we toast when we win and we drown our sorrows when we lose, so what's the problem? As long as you support a team, any team, you have a reason to enjoy the celebrations!"


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

*Nuut*

Goeie Dag

Verskoon my, ek het gister sommer net hier ingeval sonder om te se ek is nuut en mag ek maar saam praat. Die rugby gees loop so hoog dat ek my maniere vergeet het. Dit is my eerste keer op een van hierdie forums maar ek sal vinnig leer. Kan iemand asseblief vir my raad gee - ek is in die mark vir 'n boog en ons almal weet hoe duur dit is so ek sal dit graag wil reg doen van die begin af. Op hierdie stadium wil ek nie jag nie, net teiken skiet. Ek is 6' lank en my "draw" is 29". Alhoewel ek regs is moet ek links skiet weens linkeroog dominansie (so se die man by die boogwinkel). Ek kon die boog trek op 50lb. Ek het na verskeie produkte gekyk en die een wat vir my die mooiste was is die Bowtech Constitution. Enige kommentaar. Ek se die boog is mooi want dis hoe meisies daarna kyk :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nuwe boog*



Skirt said:


> Goeie Dag
> 
> Verskoon my, ek het gister sommer net hier ingeval sonder om te se ek is nuut en mag ek maar saam praat. Die rugby gees loop so hoog dat ek my maniere vergeet het. Dit is my eerste keer op een van hierdie forums maar ek sal vinnig leer. Kan iemand asseblief vir my raad gee - ek is in die mark vir 'n boog en ons almal weet hoe duur dit is so ek sal dit graag wil reg doen van die begin af. Op hierdie stadium wil ek nie jag nie, net teiken skiet. Ek is 6' lank en my "draw" is 29". Alhoewel ek regs is moet ek links skiet weens linkeroog dominansie (so se die man by die boogwinkel). Ek kon die boog trek op 50lb. Ek het na verskeie produkte gekyk en die een wat vir my die mooiste was is die Bowtech Constitution. Enige kommentaar. Ek se die boog is mooi want dis hoe meisies daarna kyk :wink:


Fantasties,
Jy trek sommer 50 lb van die begin af.Dit is n goeie boog,maar probeer om soveel ander boe te skiet as wat jy kan voordat jy finaal koop.PM my gerus,my vrou skiet ook en ek sal help waar ek kan.Jy het n groot voordeel met jou 29'' treklengte.
Groete
Philip


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

*MY SPANNE HET VERLOOOOOOOOOR*


----------

